# Mash



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Any breeders here feed their mice a mash ?
I didn't for a while but since have developed a recipe (don't ask as I won't tell) and I gotta say it has made a positive improvement in condition and stamina.

They get it every other day which seems to work out fine, it's a pain to make ( I'm lazy, lol ) but worth it I think.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've tried but abandoned the idea because of health/hygiene in the hot weather.A lot of the older show breeders don't give water at all just wet food along with oats.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

What can go in a mash?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can only repeat what old school mouse club people use and swear by.The basis is bread preferably brown and stale,soaked in water or milk(fresh,tinned as in carnation or lactol) and then squeezed out until virtually dry and crumbly.Thats the basis to which everyone then adds their own specials that they think might give their mice the edge.Things such as complan,linseed oil,cod liver oil powdered vitamins etc etc.If you don't have to many mice food for rearing of cage birds(not poultry)is good.Cede used to be the top brand.It's a biscuit like egg food that you mix with water and is good stuff .


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah, OK. Not too dissimilar to soaking bread in lactol then I suppose except you can add more to the recipe.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes.Ive tried all these different things and I'm not a believer.Selective breeding is the answer to strong healthy mice I think,they seem to do just as well on a basic seed/cereal diet.Thats my opinion for what it's worth but I'm sure others would disagree.I don't feed any fancy stuff now.


----------

